# New MAF needed? (Newb)



## westt821 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

Today I installed an aftermarket short ram intake. I followed all the instructions, got it hooked up and running, but can't accelerate past 2500 rpms or so. Did I blow the MAF? How much does a new one run?

I had to rig one of the hoses to fit, the larger one that goes behind the throttle housing. Could it be collapsing under load?

thanks,
--tom


----------



## westt821 (May 10, 2005)

*new info.*

Local shop thinks it might be the security chip needing to be reset by Nissan. I'm taking it in so they (local shop) can take a look.
Anyone ever have this problem?


----------

